# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Vendo mi librería

## guimebe

Hola a tod@s,
Hace varios años que dejé la magia y aunque he tratado de retomarla no llego a ponerme del todo de nuevo. Así es que he decidido vender todos los libros que he ido acumulando en los seis años que estuve dedicado a la magia.
Todos los libros están en perfecto estado (salvo el de René Lavand, cuyo único “desperfecto” es que tiene escrita en la primera página una dedicatoria de la persona que me lo dio).
El precio de los libros es el mismo que el de la venta al público en tiendas mágicas, aplicándole un 25% de descuento. Si alguien quiere llevarse tres o más libros aplico un 35%.
Se puede entregar en mano en Málaga capital o lo envío por correos (gastos de envío a cargo del comprador). El pago sería por transferencia o contrareembolso.
Cualquier duda o interés por los libros preferiblemente por privado.
Los libros que tengo son:

Técnica cartomágica avanzada (Hugard y Brue)
Gran Escuela Cartomágica 1 (Giobbi)
Gran Escuela Cartomágica 2 (Giobbi)
Gran Escuela Cartomágica 3 (Giobbi)
Revelaciones (Dai Vernon)
Cartoilusionismo (Manuel Montes)
Juegos de cartomagia (Manuel Montes)
El experto en la mesa de juego (Erdnase)
Numismagia (Ricardo Marré)
La baraja telepática (Woody Aragón)
Educando con magia (Xuxo Ruíz)
Magia y presentación (Nelms)
Esto es magia (Alfonso Moliné)
La depuración constante de lo mismo (Gabi Pareras)
Cartomagia improvisada (Aldo Colombini)
Mnemotecnia teatral (Ciuró)
Cosas mías (Woody Aragón)
La belleza del asombro (René Lavand)
La magia de Ascanio. Estudios de cartomagia, sus favoritos.
Magia con pañuelos
Close up. The real Secret of Magic (David Stone)
Micromagia con gomillas elásticas (René Dexter)
El second deal & el bottom deal (René Arboleda)
Juan Luis Rubiales, notas de conferencia 2009
Libertad de expresión (Daortiz)

20190828_124136.jpg

----------


## davidbud

Hola, todavía tienes libros a la venta?
Ya me dirás !
Gracias
David

----------


## guimebe

Hola,
ya he vendido algo más de la mitad de la biblioteca, pero aún me quedan unos pocos libros. Dejo la lista de los que me quedan. Si alguien se los queda todos los dejo al 50%, se quedaría en 190€ (el valor total en tiendas es de 355€). Si se compran sueltos, igual que estaban al inicio, hago un 25% de descuento sobre el precio en tienda y si son más de 3 un 35%.
Se puede entregar en mano en Málaga capital o lo envío por correos (gastos de envío a cargo del comprador). El pago sería por transferencia o contrareembolso.
Los libros que quedan son:

El experto en la mesa de juego (Erdnase)
La baraja telepática (Woody Aragón)
Magia y presentación (Nelms)
Esto es magia (Alfonso Moliné)
Cartomagia improvisada (Aldo Colombini)
Mnemotecnia teatral (Ciuró)
Cosas mías (Woody Aragón)
La magia de Ascanio. Estudios de cartomagia, sus favoritos.
Magia con pañuelos
Close up. The real Secret of Magic (David Stone)
El second deal & el bottom deal (René Arboleda)
Juan Luis Rubiales, notas de conferencia 2009
Libertad de expresión (Daortiz)

----------


## serxu

Hola sigo interesado. Por favor contesta a mis privados. Gracias!

----------


## guimebe

Hola Serxu,
te contesté, si no te ha llegado es que hubo algún problema, debe estar en tu bandeja de entrada el mensaje.

----------


## guimebe

Hola,
Última “actualización” del listado de artículos que vendo. Estoy trasteando entre mis cosas, y tengo varias cosas más además de libros que están en buen estado. Las pongo también a la venta, son artículos varios, dejo la foto para que veais los que son. Si teneis alguna duda con alguno de ellos no dudéis en preguntar. Lo dejo un 35% más barato que el precio que tengan en tienda. Además tengo varios números de revistas de magia e ilusionismo, y barajas de varios tipos, a quien se lleve un par de artículos y/o libros le regalo varios.
Dejo también una lista con alguno de ellos, pero no están todos en la lista.
Cartera multiefecto Daortiz (con CD explicando juegos)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vqj2GjqJiJk
WOW. Para quien no lo conozca, este es muy sencillo de realizar y muy efectivo…
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ln9iEL5ycsk
Powerball 60
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kB95_mXwZhc
Anillo imantado
Aros chinos (están ya vendidos)
Monedas de medio dólar normales y una jumbo
Carta a pañuelo (5 de trébol)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LQzvv983QU
Otros (mirar en la imagen)
Y los libros que me quedan son:
El experto en la mesa de juego (Erdnase)
La baraja telepática (Woody Aragón)
Magia y presentación (Nelms)
Esto es magia (Alfonso Moliné)
Cartomagia improvisada (Aldo Colombini)
Mnemotecnia teatral (Ciuró)
Cosas mías (Woody Aragón)
La magia de Ascanio. Estudios de cartomagia, sus favoritos.
Magia con pañuelos
Close up. The real Secret of Magic (David Stone)
El second deal & el bottom deal (René Arboleda)
Juan Luis Rubiales, notas de conferencia 2009
Libertad de expresión (Daortiz)

20200418_115946.jpg20200418_120500.jpg20200418_120507.jpg20200418_120733.jpg20200418_112912.jpg

----------

